# Wo ist diese Wollmilchsau die Eier legt? --> 27" + VA Panel + 1440p + 144Hz



## Averdan (13. Dezember 2017)

Also nachdem ich von einem IPS Panel (und dem IPS Glow) ziemlich entäuscht war, habe ich mich mal umgesehen wegen einer Alternative und was man so hier liest im Forum, sollten VA Panel die Heilsbringer sein. Minimal schlechtere Farbtreue, dafür wesentlich geringer Chance auf BLB und ein extrem guten Kontrast von bis zu 3000:1.

Derzeit gibt es ja schon einige mit 1440p und 144Hz aber entweder haben die durchschnitliches dpi von 93, da sie nur als 32 Zoll erhältlich sind oder wie im Falle des Samsung C27HG70 von Flicker-Free nicht so ganz verstehen was damit gemeint ist.

27" mit 1440p ist doch derzeit der "Sweetspot" also warum bieten dann (fast) alle nur 32" an? 
Ich schätze mal, dass dieser allgemeine Fabrikant von Monitoren namens AU Optronics einfach gerade einen Haufen 32" VA Panels hergestellt hat, und mit 27" vielleicht derzeit noch Probleme hat. Oder die Anbieter wie AOC, Asus, Acer usw. erstmal ihre minderwertigen dpi Monitore ala 32" VA mit 1440p Monitore verkaufen wollen bevor sie endlich die 27" 1440p VA Panels anbieten. (ich sage beuwsst minderwertig, weil ich nach 27" und 1440p nicht mehr ein geringes dpi ertragen will)

Habe mal ein wenig im WWW gesucht und Dank der AMD Freesync Webseite ein paar dieser Einhörner gefunden.  Allerdings werden die nirgends angeboten (zumindest nicht bei seriösen Verkäufern) noch ab wann oder wo sie erhältlich sein werden.

ACER XZ271U: Vereint eigentlich alles was man so braucht (halt in meinem Falle auch Freesync). Und wird sogar in einem Chinesichen Laden bereits für ca 360€ angeboten... Ja und einen Treiber gibt es anschienen auch schon aber sonst finde ich hier kaum Info dazu.
Agon AG272QCX: Warscheinlich genau das gleich Panel von AU Optronics halt verbaut von AOC.... Wurde bereits Ende 2016 für 2017 angekündigt den gibts anscheinend bereits in Brasilien zum kaufen/vorbestellen für ca. 640€. Und in*** für 2400 US$[/URL] (wobei denke das ist ein Übersetzungsfehler von Google)
Viewsonic XG2703: hier findet man immer nur den Bildschrim mit dem Zusatz-GS welches ein G-sync IPS Model ist aber nicht das Freesync VA Model.

Alles in allem Schade dass es nicht mehrer von diesen Bidlschirmen schon gibt. Derzeit ist ja nur der Samsung am Markt mit einem stolzen Preis und keinem richtigen Flicker-Free.

Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Leser (oder Manu von PCGH??? ) mehr Infos über diese Art von Monitoren und ob diese noch Anfang 2018 am Markt erscheinen werden??? 


EDIT: lese gerade bei dem Acer XZ271U das er mit "Flicker-Less" kommen soll... Beim AOC AG272QCX schreibt AGON immerhin Flicker-Free.... na hoffentlich bekommt es einer von den beiden besser hin als Samsung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2017)

Averdan schrieb:


> oder wie im Falle des Samsung C27HG70 von Flicker-Free nicht so ganz verstehen was damit gemeint ist.


Das bedeutet, daß die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nicht mehr ständig an und ausgeschaltet wird, um die Helligkeit zu regeln, sondern dauernd leuchtet mit verringerter Hellgkeit.

Außer dem Samsung wirst Du wenig finden bei Deinen Anforderungen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. Dezember 2017)

Im Frühjahr kommen neue 850GK Serie von LG raus: https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...XMAw&usg=AOvVaw3kPeVeyzU6LiptbG79dM2m&ampcf=1

Die durfte ich schon msl vortesten, aber knoch nicht veröffentlichen. Sind feine Teile! Preis oder VÖ sind aber noch ungewiss...

Auch die Agon-3-Serie von AOC dürfte interessant werden: Freesync 2 und G-Sync HDR von AOC: Agon-3-Monitore vorgestellt


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr kommen neue 850GK Serie von LG raus: https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...XMAw&usg=AOvVaw3kPeVeyzU6LiptbG79dM2m&ampcf=1



Und der Preis ist dann vierstellig ... .


----------



## Averdan (13. Dezember 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, daß die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nicht mehr ständig an und ausgeschaltet wird, um die Helligkeit zu regeln, sondern dauernd leuchtet mit verringerter Hellgkeit.
> 
> Außer dem Samsung wirst Du wenig finden bei Deinen Anforderungen.



Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden. nicht ich verstehe nicht was Flicker-Free bedeutet. sondern Samsung bewirbt den Monitor mit Flicker Free aber im Test vom Manu hier auf PCGH veröffentlicht stellte er ganz klar ein Flickern im Betrieb fest. Samsung meinte auf seine Anfrage, das Flicker-Free nicht gleich Flciker-Free bedeutet..... diese Aussage finde ich aber leider nicht mehr. Daher mein leicht sarkastisch gemeinte Aussage, "Samsung versteht nicht was Flicker-Free bedeutet".


----------



## Averdan (13. Dezember 2017)

sry. doppelpost.


----------



## Averdan (13. Dezember 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr kommen neue 850GK Serie von LG raus: https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...XMAw&usg=AOvVaw3kPeVeyzU6LiptbG79dM2m&ampcf=1
> 
> Die durfte ich schon msl vortesten, aber knoch nicht veröffentlichen. Sind feine Teile! Preis oder VÖ sind aber noch ungewiss...
> 
> Auch die Agon-3-Serie von AOC dürfte interessant werden: Freesync 2 und G-Sync HDR von AOC: Agon-3-Monitore vorgestellt



Danke für die Links. Sind aber keine 27" + 1440p + 144Hz + VA. Entweder sind AGON mit IPS oder TN, oder der LG wieder mit TN bzw. 240Hz.... vielleicht haben die so massive Qualitätsproblem bei den 27" VA mit 1440p dass sie die nur in Brasilien und China verkaufen 

Auch die Produktbezeichnung mit AGON 3 in deinem Link, also die AG27*3*QCX, scheint ja weiter zu sein als das von mir verlinkte AG27*2*QCX. Kann also wirklich gut sein, dass sie das 2er Model gar nicht erst verkauft haben in Europa???


----------



## Averdan (13. Dezember 2017)

Na bitte geht doch... zwar wahrscheinlich ohne Freesync oder G-sync aber dafür VA + 27" + 144Hz + 1440p

Optix MAG: MSI stellt gekrümmte Gaming-Monitore mit 144 Hz vor


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. Dezember 2017)

Die LG  GK850-Teile sind VA-Panels, ja der 750 ist ein 240er TN - dafür aber einer mit 8 Bit! (Juhu!). Ich nehme an, dass MSI die gleichen VA-Panels von LG verwendet, da die Specs ja dafür sprechen. Werde ich aber Mitte Januar erst definitiv wissen, wenn mir MSI einen Optix vorbeibringt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2017)

Averdan schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden. nicht ich verstehe nicht was Flicker-Free bedeutet. sondern Samsung bewirbt den Monitor mit Flicker Free


Ist er auch.
Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat eine durchgehend gleiche Helligkeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Test Monitor LG 24MP57VQ-P Teil 9.

Natürlich werden die Bilder mit 144Hz angezeigt.

Und dann noch "Puls*weiten*modulation"  .
Pulsweitenmodulation – Wikipedia .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Kein einziger Monitor der letzten Jahre hat das verwandt.

Das war eine Puls*folge*modulation:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Quelle: Test Monitor LG Flatron 27EA83-D Teil 14,

 auch wenn hier Pulsweitenmodulation dabei steht.
Die Weite des positiven Pulses wird aber gar nicht verändert,

Natürlich werden die Bilder mit 144Hz angezeigt.
Wenn man dann mit einer nicht synchronisierten Kamera filmt, flackert das Ganze im Takt der Differenzfrequenz.

Das weiß man aber seit den Zeiten des Röhrenfernsehens.


----------



## Averdan (13. Dezember 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass MSI die gleichen VA-Panels von LG verwendet, da die Specs ja dafür sprechen. Werde ich aber Mitte Januar erst definitiv wissen, wenn mir MSI einen Optix vorbeibringt.



Ja bzw. vielleicht nutzen der AG272QCX, Acer XZ271U und die neuen MSI die gleichen eben wie LG? Wurst, hauptsache VA+27+1440p+144Hz. Curved wäre mir sogar egal und vielleicht sogar gewünscht. 
Na dann bin ich mal gespannt und werde ab dem 15 Jänner vor der PCGH Seite sitzen und meine F5 Taste ordentlich hernehmen  
Werde auch mal bei ACER nachfragen, warum die einen Monitor auf deren Webseite stehen haben, der nirgends ausser Hong Kong erhätlich ist.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Dezember 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ist er auch.
> Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat eine durchgehend gleiche Helligkeit:
> ,
> 
> ...


Ist er leider nicht, ausser man bezeichnet 340Hz neuerdings als flimmerfrei. 

Soll man deinen letzten Satz jetzt so verstehen, daß bei 144Hz das Bild flackert wenn man es zum Beispiel mit nem Handy abfilmt?


----------



## Averdan (13. Dezember 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Soll man deinen letzten Satz jetzt so verstehen, daß bei 144Hz das Bild flackert wenn man es zum Beispiel mit nem Handy abfilmt?



Hi JoM79, bitte nicht weiter ermutigen den User... wäre schön wenn es in dem Thread nur um die Wollmilchsau und nicht diese Flicker Dinger von Samsung geht (ok ich höre selber besser auf damit)... einfach ignorieren und wir befassen uns lieber mit den unbekannten Monitoren die da draussen aber nicht bei uns erhältlich  sind  Die Suche nach den VA+1440+144+27 geht weiter


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. Dezember 2017)

Man kann nicht grundsätzlich Sachen das ein Hersteller schlecht ist. Samsung baut super Fernseher und der letzte Samsung Monitor den ich hatte (1080p 60hz) ist immer noch viel besser als mein acerxb270hu. Ich hoffe auch das die neuen Monitore endlich mal gut werden.


----------



## Averdan (15. Dezember 2017)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Man kann nicht grundsätzlich Sachen das ein Hersteller schlecht ist. Samsung baut super Fernseher


Keiner hier sagt das Samsung schlecht ist. Aber es gibt genügend Nutzer des Bildschirms die mit dem unzufrieden sind. Auch wegen dem HDR... Samsung ist ein super Hersteller, und nicht nur von Fernsehern... ihre SSDs sind meines erachtens einfach TOP.


Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch das die neuen Monitore endlich mal gut werden.


Das hoffe ich auch. Aber mal sehen, der MSI schaut ja schon mal von den bisher bekannten Specs nicht so schlecht aus, und vielleicht wollen AOC, Acer und Asus ihre 32 Varianten erstmal auslutschen und bringen dann endlich die 27er Variante wenn die 32er sich nicht mehr so gut verkaufen.


----------



## Averdan (3. Januar 2018)

Update zum MSI Optix MAG27CQ:

Er steht mittlerweile im Preisvergleich aber "nur" bei einem Anbieter dem proshop.at. Hier gehts zum Preisvergleich
In AT kostet er ca. 557€ und in Deutschland 435€. (Denke die 435€ wären realistischer).

Hier die offiziele Produktseite von MSI zu dem Monitor. Kingt von den Specs her echt interessant.

Habe derzeit nun den AG322QCX bei mir stehen. Ist echt ein geiles Ding , und habe es mittlerweile geschafft ihn so zu kalibrieren, dass er angenehm fürs zocken und arbeiten ist. Aber egal was ich mache, ich habe nachwievor den Eindruck, dass Text (egal ob auf Webseiten, in Word oder sonst wo) immer leicht unscharf rüberkommt... Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das ein generelles Problem bei VA Panels ist. UND dass das ab einer bestimmten Pixeldichte nicht mehr warnehmbar ist. der 32er von AOC hat ca. 93 ppi... der MSI hätte ja dann 108ppi und wäre daher warscheinlich angenehmer...

Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass der MSI Monitor ein Samsung Panel verbaut hat. Hoffe daher, dass sie die 1ms nicht mittels PWM Flickern zustande bekommen, so wie das beim Samsung der Fall ist. 

@Manu: Hoffe du bekommst bald einen und kannst ein ersten Eindruck veröffentlichen


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2018)

Doch, genau so kommt die 1ms zustande.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (3. Januar 2018)

Ende Januar kommt MSI vorbei und bringt mir die Teile zum Testen. Ab morgen bin ich erst mal auf der CES und ihr könnt die Teile nächste Woche oberflächlich im Video bestaunen (wuhu...  )


----------



## Averdan (3. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Doch, genau so kommt die 1ms zustande.



Jep... verdammt ich glaube du hast recht. Allerdings auf der Deutschen Produkteseite steht folgendes zum "Anti-Flicker" (heißt zumindest schon mal nicht flicker free): "_Die exklusive Anti-Flicker-Technik verhindert mit einer unmodulierten  Gleichstrom-Spannungsversorgung das unter normalen Bedingungen  unsichtbare Flimmern. Speziell bei langer Nutzung wird die Belastung für  die Augen reduziert und die Produktivität gesteigert".

_Interpretieren würde ich es dann so, das sie das flimmern verhindern, also es dadurch nicht auftritt... aber das ist halt wieder so eine Interpretation.

Wenn man das wenigstens abschalten könnte. Beim Samsung soweit ich das richtig verstehe, kommt das nur, wenn man die "response time" auf faster oder fastest stellt. vielleicht geht es ja dann beim MSi auch und man spielt halt "nur" mit 4ms oder 5ms oder so... was mich aber auch wirklich nicht stören würde.

Naja freu mich schon auf das Video von Manu 

Aprobo @JoM79: Danke nochmals für deine Tips beim AG322QCX. Hat mir sehr geholfen. wie gesagt, mir scheint die Text-Wiedergabe halt ein wenig zuuuu unscharf/verschwommen. Das wichtigste bei dem VA Panel war aber... kein einziger BLB, GLOW oder sonst so ein Zeug was man bei den anderen Panel Arten bekommt. Zumindest bei meinem Model nicht


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2018)

Die 1ms bei Samsung ist auch nicht als GtG angegeben, sondern mit MPRT.
Das schafft man dann halt mit der blur reduction und das flimmert dann halt wieder.
Obwohl, Samsung hält ja auch 340Hz für ausreichend, damit das Backlight flimmerfrei ist.


----------



## stunner1988 (3. Januar 2018)

Welchen Nachteil hat den ein VA Panel im Vergleich zu TN oder IPS ? Reaktionszeit/Input Lag dürfte ja bei den neuen LG Teilen sehr kurz sein.


----------



## Averdan (10. Januar 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ende Januar kommt MSI vorbei und bringt mir die  Teile zum Testen. Ab morgen bin ich erst mal auf der CES und ihr könnt  die Teile nächste Woche oberflächlich im Video bestaunen (wuhu...  )



Da waren schon ein paar früher am MSI Stand auf der CES 2018.
MSI's NEW RGB GAMING MONITOR! - The 144hz Optix MPG27CQ

Also Highlights:
Specs wie schon gehabt (VA, 144Hz, (W)QHD, 27"). Der Tester von PC Centric war sehr angetan von dem Monitor. Meinte auch, dass er ein sehr geringes "Ghosting" aufweist .
Die größte Neuerung sind diese RGB Leds die mit ein paar Spielen (und auch Discord) verbunden sind und den User aus diversen Stats hinweisen (Munition, Leben....)
UND er lässt sich mit einem OSD in Windows anpassen und man kann pro Programm diverse Profile speichern. Irgendwie schon sehr praktisch. 

*Allerdings sieht man ab man Minute 2:07* wie er die Response Time anpasst und der *Bildschirm eben diese Wellen schlägt (flimmert/flickert)*. Was aber jetzt nicht schlimm wäre, wenn man es sich aussuchen kann ob man flickern und schnell response time, oder kein flickern aber halt nur 4ms oder so hat. D.h. man könnte dann für einen Shooter auf schnelle response time stellen und flicker in kauf nehmen, und bei Strategie oder RPGs oder so auf langasamere response time und dafür kein flicker.

@Manu: hoffe du kannst bald selber berichten und vielleicht ein bisschen nachhacken bei dem flickern/response time Thema und natürlcih den anderen Neuereung und dein erster Eindruck bezüglich Bildqualität (8bit? oder doch 8bit+FRC?). Wäre super, kann aber verstehen wenn du natürlich andere Themen dort interessanter findest


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2018)

Das flimmern ist das gleiche Spiel wie bei den Samsung Monitoren mit dem gleichen Panel.
Ist halt ne blur reduction.


----------



## Averdan (10. Januar 2018)

Ja aber die Frage ist ob man die zu- bzw. abschalten kann und es sich somit aussuchen kann. Oder ob das halt durchgehend flimmert. Weil auf dem Video sieht man es ja nur nachdem er in den Einstellungen was anpasst.

Edit: Ich habe gerade bemerkt, dass in dem Video "nur" die rede vom dem MSI Optix *MPG*27CQ und nicht dem MSI Optix *MAG*27CQ ist. letzterer scheint das gleiche zu sein, bis auf die RGB LEDs und dem OSD via Windows  --> Link


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2018)

Eigentlich ganz einfach.
Bei nem VA mit 1ms kannst du zu 99% sicher sein, dass das durch eine blur reduction erreicht wird.
Die 4ms sind auch GtG und die 1ms MPRT.
Auf der niedrigsten Overdrivestufe ist die blur reduction normalerweise aus.
Siehe zB hier Samsung C32HG70 Review - TFT Central


----------

